# My 8 month diet progress with pics.



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

thought i would share with you guys my diet progress since November.

As of last week i hit my goal target of losing 10 stone in weight taking me from 23 stone 10 to 13 stone 10. Not bad in under 8 months i think 

I started on the cambridge weight plan after seeing a friend have good results and not needing to excersise on this diet.

Anyway some pics of before and afters.
Before.
























Now 
























together


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

You star!
Another amazing transformation.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

you are now 13:10?

You look pretty trim for that.
How tall are you?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Fk me :doublesho

That's gotta be a twin brother right ? ? 

an absolute amazing acheivement - I certainly don my hat off to you sir for your commitment & brilliant results.

Very, very well done that man

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you guys  Just had my weigh in and have stayed the same weight for a week so the maintaining is going ok for now  just over 6 foot tall. Love swimming and using my pushbike now as well and even started wearing shorts lol. just need to shed another half stone for my holiday at the end of the month as i'm bound to put it back on there


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You looked much jollier before :lol:

Great results, you must be so pleased & proud of yourself - if not, you should be.

Well done for having the motivation to lose weight, not many people do.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Well done to you mate! Just goes to show what can be achieved with hard work and commitment.

You're an inspiration to others ! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow - fantastic results....

I'm currently on a general heathy eating regime from 106kg to currently 96, with a plan to get to 90, so you've egged me on to keep going..

:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hats off to you mate, you must be well chuffed!


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh yes very happy with how i am now  No intention to go back to where i was before.


----------



## DNKPets (Jul 20, 2011)

Well done to you. I have done this too and took a year or so to go from 22 Stone to 13 1/2 stone. It isn't easy but I am never going back.


----------



## DNKPets (Jul 20, 2011)

Like you I now cycle and am easily the fittest person I know. We could start a support group. Gone from a 54 inch waist to a 34 inch waist.

Derek


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Well done there fella, hard work & commitment reap rewards!!

Nige


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Well done matey, its taken me nearly 3 years to get down from 104kg to my current 85kg, was hoping to get to the 20kg point by next Monday as its my work medical but having just had 2 weeks holiday with the family and a weekend away planned on Friday I don't think I'll get there

:thumb:AC:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing achievement mate. 10 stone in 8 months just doing the Cambridge diet with little exercise is unreal well done. Be careful when going back to normal eating


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome stuff mate! Just like Mixman you are an inspiration. Having just started cycling again and just got back from an almost 6 mile ride it's nice to see it's worthwhile.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

a very well done , you have probably extended your life by 10 years too

keep up the good work


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Well done guys.Just wish I had the motivation myself!


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow Well done !

I thought I was doing well but you've lost even more than me
Great to see people achieving what I'm trying to do as well

I've lost just shy of 7 stone in 7 months through a diet change and a s**t load of gym
but I know I'd have lost more weight if I wasn't lifting weights as well.

Hope I can post similar pictures one day


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Out standing sir,
Now that is one write up i would love to read, on how you transformed that bodywork...:thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys its even got me a girlfriend as well lol


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic mate, really well done :thumb:


----------

